# Elmslie-Trillat procedure?



## deidrahofer (Sep 30, 2009)

Our doctor performed Elmslie-Trillat procedure of the knee as well as lateral retinacular release.  We have billed CPT 27425 for the lateral release but what would you bill for the Elsmlie-Trillat procedure?


Thank you

deidra


----------



## jgf-CPC (Sep 30, 2009)

*Elmslie*

I have seen 27418 used. I guess it depends on the description of the procedure the physician used.


----------

